# Campagna abbonamenti Milan 2015/2016: prezzi e scadenze.



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Ecco tutte le informazioni sulla campagna abbonamenti 2015/2016. 

*DATE DI VENDITA PRELAZIONE:*
Riservata agli abbonati 2014/15 che vogliono confermare il loro posto dall'8 al 28 giugno

*PRELAZIONE SPECIALE:*
Riservata agli abbonati 2014/15 che vogliono cambiare il proprio posto o il cui posto non è più disponibile. dall'29 Giugno al 5 Luglio

*VENDITA LIBERA:* Dal 7 Luglio







*Per chi fa l'abbonamento ecco la media prezzi a partita per 19 partite:*

TRIBUNA D'ONORE ROSSA CON PARCHEGGIO (settore F): *242€*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ROSSA (settore F): *221€*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ROSSA *** (settore G): *142€*
POLTRONCINE ROSSE: *110€*
1 ROSSO (settori A,B,H,I,J,K,L,M,V,X,Y,Z): *83€*
1 ROSSO RIDOTTO * (settori A,B,H,I,J,K,L,M,V,X,Y,Z): *44€*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ARANCIO CON EXECUTIVE E PARCHEGGIO ** (settori 158,160,162,164): *147€*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ARANCIO CON EXECUTIVE ** (settori 158,160,162,164): *129€*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ARANCIO (settori 158,160,162,164): *63€*
POLTRONCINE ARANCIO (settori 157,159,161,163): *49€*
POLTRONCINE ARANCIO RIDOTTO * (settori 157,159,161,163): *27€*
1 ARANCIO (settori da 149 a 156, da 165 a 172): *27€*
1 ARANCIO RIDOTTO * (settori da 149 a 156, da 165 a 172): *13€*

1 ARANCIO ABBONAMENTO FAMIGLIA: (sett. 155-156): *L'abbonamento famiglia è composto da 2 abbonamenti per adulti a prezzo INTERO e 2 abbonamenti UNDER 18 OMAGGIO - I singoli abbonamenti non saranno cedibili (No cambio nominativo) - Come sottoscriverlo: fasi di vendita e costi*
FASE DI PRELAZIONE SPECIALE:
Per titolari di Abbonamento Famiglia nella stagione 2014/15 che, esclusivamente per la stagione sportiva 2015/16, potranno rinnovare l'abbonamento allo stesso prezzo del Primo Anello Verde. Per questa fase di vendita, eventuali abbonamenti Under18 aggiuntiivi costeranno 103€.
FASE DI VENDITA LIBERA:
Sarà possibile acquistare 2 abbonamenti adulti al prezzo del Primo Anello Arancio e sottoscrivere 2 abbonamenti Under 18 omaggio. In questa fase di vendita, eventuali abbonamenti Under 18 aggiuntivi costeranno 132€.

1 BLU (settori da 101 a 112): *22€*
1 BLU RIDOTTO * (settori da 101 a 112): *9,5€*
1 VERDE (settori da 137 a 148): *22€*
1 VERDE RIDOTTO * (settori da 137 a 148): *9,5€*
2 ROSSO/ARANCIO (settori da 221 a 238, da 255 a 276): *23€*
2 ROSSO/ARANCIO RIDOTTO ** (settori da 221 a 238, da 255 a 276): *12€*
2 BLU/ VERDE (settori da 201 a 220, da 239 a 254): *11€*

*INFORMAZIONI UTILI*
Bambini Under 10 gratis allo stadio. Dalla stagione 2015/16 sarà previsto l'ingresso gratuito allo stadio dei bambini al di sotto dei 10 anni (fino a 9 anni compiuti), fino a esaurimento della disponibilità.

*￼￼￼Nota Primo Anello Arancio*
Si informa che nell'arco della stagione sportiva il Primo Anello Arancio sarà interessato da interventi di manutenzione e ammodernamento


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

Se mi abbono la Cuore Rossonero me la rinnovano inclusa nel prezzo ?


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se mi abbonano la Cuore Rossonero me la rinnovano inclusa nel prezzo ?



Si dovrebbe esser gratuita per chi si abbona


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se mi abbonano la Cuore Rossonero me la rinnovano inclusa nel prezzo ?



LA tua è quella vecchia senza foto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> LA tua è quella vecchia senza foto?



No, è per quello che scade


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Giugno 2015)

Fa ridere il fatto che ci sia la prelazione


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2015)

si sa qualcosa dei numeri per la prossima stagione?


----------



## Il Genio (15 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si sa qualcosa dei numeri per la prossima stagione?



Si sa solo che mi è arrivata un'e-mail che mi spostano perchè iniziano i lavori per la finale di Champion, andassero aff...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Zero abbonati, chi si abbona è in malafede quest'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Io non mi abbonerò, basta dare soldi a questa gente basta.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

abbonatevi gente, muntari vi aspetta....


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fa ridere il fatto che ci sia la prelazione



Prelazione come su J. Martinez


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Dopo gli acquisti di Martinez e Kondogbia credo ci sarà il boom


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Devono esserci 1000 abbonati ... Neanche quelli si meritano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma com'era quell'immagine di qualche tempo fa con fiducia e robe varie per invogliare ad abbonarsi? 

Dopo sto teatrino di mercato mi sa che ci sarà una ripercussione pesante sui numeri, almeno me lo auguro


----------



## walter 22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Altro che gioie...
Ora è più chiara questa immagine


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Prevedo un sacco di abbonamenti visto la sontuosa campagna acquisti che stiamo facendo


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Prevedo un sacco di abbonamenti visto la sontuosa campagna acquisti che stiamo facendo



Probabilmente hanno spillato già i primi abbonamenti a qualche disgraziato che gli aveva creduto... pure Suma ha detto che sono arrivati un sacco di abbonamenti al canale. Mi mettono una tristezza addosso questi elementi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Giugno 2015)

Non spingete


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Altro che gioie...
> Ora è più chiara questa immagine




Mi piacerebbe sapere chi gestisce la comunicazione all'interno di questa società. Usare la parola "Dolore" (che ha una connotazione assolutamente negativa) per una campagna promozionale (abbonamenti) è un autogol clamoroso.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non spingete





Il nuovo stadio lo possono fare anche 50 posti se va avanti così.


----------



## gianni r. (21 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Altro che gioie...
> Ora è più chiara questa immagine



sembra un necrologio...


----------



## Pelebianco (21 Giugno 2015)

Per come si stanno comportando e per quello che stanno facendo non abbonatevi e non acquistate partite in pay per view


----------



## walter 22 (22 Giugno 2015)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> sembra un necrologio...



Poi guardandola con affianco il tuo avatar, la foto in bianco e nero di Rivera, fa proprio uno strano effetto


----------



## Ciachi (22 Giugno 2015)

...c'è ancora qualche abbonamento disponibile???


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Altro che gioie...
> Ora è più chiara questa immagine



Ma questa é davvero lo slogan della campagna abbonamenti????non é una satira??
incommentabile.....
Mi viene in mente quel tifoso con la maglietta N 48 " grazie Bee" di qualche giorno fa...spero non si sia preso una cantonata pure qua..


----------



## walter 22 (22 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma questa é davvero lo slogan della campagna abbonamenti????non é una satira??
> incommentabile.....
> Mi viene in mente quel tifoso con la maglietta N 48 " grazie Bee" di qualche giorno fa...spero non si sia preso una cantonata pure qua..



Altro che satira guarda qua


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Giugno 2015)

.

Allora questa volta nemmeno questo  servirá....
Anche nel dolore qui su milan world ...allo stadio ci saranno solo loro mi sa...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Altro che gioie...
> Ora è più chiara questa immagine


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2015)

da me c è la coda fino in tangenziale per abbonarsi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ...c'è ancora qualche abbonamento disponibile???



Circa 81.000.....


----------



## Biss (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco tutte le informazioni sulla campagna abbonamenti 2015/2016.
> 
> *DATE DI VENDITA PRELAZIONE:*
> Riservata agli abbonati 2014/15 che vogliono confermare il loro posto dall'8 al 28 giugno
> ...



Invito tutti ad aspettare la seconda metà di Agosto per abbonarsi, non possiamo rimanere impassibili e continuare a subire i teatrini dell'attuale dirigenza, la mia proposta mira solo ed esclusivamente a dar un forte segnale alla società! Loro "predicano bene e razzolano male"? ottimo, occhio per occhio..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

Sarei curioso di vedere le cifre....cauto ottimismo...


----------



## Pamparulez (6 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno nel forum è abbonato?. 
Io da quando mi sono trasferito a Milano ho sempre fatto abbonamento(consapevole dello scempio ma.. Son quei desideri che hai da bambino.."se mai vivró a milano faró l'abbonamento").
Quest'anno passo... Salvo che non arrivi Ibra.....


----------



## danyrossonera (6 Agosto 2015)

Hanno ucciso il nostro Milan che ci vadano loro allo stadio contemplare la loro opera.
I retro passaggi per 90mn non sono calcio.
Da me non avranno un euro.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Hanno ucciso il nostro Milan che ci vadano loro allo stadio contemplare la loro opera.
> I retro passaggi per 90mn non sono calcio.
> Da me non avranno un euro.



Nemmeno da me pensa....e non parlo solo di stadio, ma non voglio vedere quello scempio di uomini che vestono rossonero nemmeno in TV....comunque se prendessero il tizio del tuo avatar, sarei disposto a QUALCHE euro, ma proprio qualche...


----------



## danyrossonera (7 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Nemmeno da me pensa....e non parlo solo di stadio, ma non voglio vedere quello scempio di uomini che vestono rossonero nemmeno in TV....comunque se prendessero il tizio del tuo avatar, sarei disposto a QUALCHE euro, ma proprio qualche...



Magari Axel !
Sarebbe un inizio anche se non risolverebbe tutti i problemi del Milan a centrocampo.

Io non capisco a che cosa stanno giocando.
Tutti li a parlare del Milan della sua grandezza, della sua habitat naturale la champions, nuovo ciclo, grandi obbiettivi e poi i ritrovi con una squadra da 6 posto bah...
Non hanno capito che i tifosi si stanno stancando della attuale mediocrità, che non venderanno magliette con gente come Montolivo, che nessuno andrà allo stadio e peggio che non si va da nessuna parte con questa squadra.
L'unica cosa che hanno fatto è stato rinforzare la Roma in questa mercato...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2015)

Ero intenzionato a non abbonarmi, date le partenze di Muntari e Bonera,
ma considerando che alla fine sono riusciti a rinnovare a De Jong e Abate, più il recupero di Montolivo,
la squadra dovrebbe garantire lo stesso calcio/campagne degli ultimi anni.


----------



## DannySa (7 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ero intenzionato a non abbonarmi, date le partenze di Muntari e Bonera,
> ma considerando che alla fine sono riusciti a rinnovare a De Jong e Abate, più il recupero di Montolivo,
> la squadra dovrebbe garantire lo stesso calcio/campagne degli ultimi anni.



Che fai ancora qui? CORRI ad abbonarti.
Si possono sapere le cifre? è già record? si trovano ancora?


----------



## danyrossonera (8 Agosto 2015)

Oggi hanno fatto un comunicato sul sito ricordando che dal 7 luglio la vendita era aperta...
Un modo fine per fare capire che ci sono TANTI posti liberi.
E ancora nessuno dato sulle vendite segno che la campagna ad oggi è un grande flop chissà perché....


----------



## HyenaSmith (9 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Oggi hanno fatto un comunicato sul sito ricordando che dal 7 luglio la vendita era aperta...
> Un modo fine per fare capire che ci sono TANTI posti liberi.
> E ancora nessuno dato sulle vendite segno che la campagna ad oggi è un grande flop chissà perché....



Ma onestamente, con il freddo e le piogge che ci aspettano questo inverno, chi è che spende 500 e passa euro di abbonamento per andarsi a gelare il culetto per vedere Pentolacci, Pippolivo, De Scarsiglio, MitraMatri, Zappata, Ospedalex e compagnia bella? Manco se me lo regalassero l'abbonamento, ora sperano di convincerci con l'acquisto di Soriano


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Oggi hanno fatto un comunicato sul sito ricordando che dal 7 luglio la vendita era aperta...
> Un modo fine per fare capire che ci sono TANTI posti liberi.
> E ancora nessuno dato sulle vendite segno che la campagna ad oggi è un grande flop chissà perché....



E' bello sentire certe cose, bene così, spero che le cifre escan presto.. chessò qualcosa tipo record stranegativo e Galliani in lacrime davanti ai microfoni:
"Ci hanno abbandonato".


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

Devo aver visto una delle pubblicità di patetiche mai fatte per la nostra campagna abbonamenti...


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Circa 81.000.....



Occhio che se arriva Soriano gli abbonamenti andranno via come il pane


----------



## VonVittel (14 Agosto 2015)

Quest'anno mi trasferisco a Milano per l'università. È sempre stato un sogno sin da ragazzino venire a san siro, però per questa stagione mi sorge più di un dubbio. Il 1 settembre avremo tutti le idee più chiare secondo voi?


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Devo aver visto una delle pubblicità di patetiche mai fatte per la nostra campagna abbonamenti...



ridicolo... come mai non hanno messo anche Galliani??


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, con il freddo e le piogge che ci aspettano questo inverno, chi è che spende 500 e passa euro di abbonamento per andarsi a gelare il culetto per vedere Pentolacci, Pippolivo, De Scarsiglio, MitraMatri, Zappata, Ospedalex e compagnia bella? Manco se me lo regalassero l'abbonamento, ora sperano di convincerci con l'acquisto di Soriano



Io


----------



## DannySa (16 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ridicolo... come mai non hanno messo anche Galliani??



Galliani: "E con Bertolacci e Soriano.." -sorrisinino-
Barbara: "Sarà"
Galliani: "Un Milan stellare" 
Silvio: "At-ta-cc-are!!!"


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Devo aver visto una delle pubblicità di patetiche mai fatte per la nostra campagna abbonamenti...



Hanno scelto Montolivo per dire "nella cattive sorta"


----------



## S T B (17 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente, con il freddo e le piogge che ci aspettano questo inverno, chi è che spende 500 e passa euro di abbonamento per andarsi a gelare il culetto per vedere Pentolacci, Pippolivo, De Scarsiglio, MitraMatri, Zappata, Ospedalex e compagnia bella? Manco se me lo regalassero l'abbonamento, ora sperano di convincerci con l'acquisto di Soriano



sempre detto. Se mi regalassero l'abbonamento e fossi di Milano ci andrei di corsa. Ma andarci da soli è di una tristezza unica. Due stagioni fa andai a vedere Milan-Livorno dato che vivevo a Milano e non trovando nessuno che venisse con me ci andai solo. E non mi piacque per niente la cosa.


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

A vedere in tv la nostra campagna abbonamenti mi vergogno. Ma con che coraggio si manda in giro una cosa del genere? E' orrenda!


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Adesso con Soriano sara il colpo di grazia se prima qualcuno aveva dei dubbi adesso non ce ne sono piu...

Disertare San Siro siamo stati presi in giro.
Spero che la curva si faccia sentire e che questo anno non vada neanche allo stadio si meritano solo quello.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Adesso con Soriano sara il colpo di grazia se prima qualcuno aveva dei dubbi adesso non ce ne sono piu...
> 
> Disertare San Siro siamo stati presi in giro.
> Spero che la curva si faccia sentire e che questo anno non vada neanche allo stadio si meritano solo quello.



Speriamo, così starò più comodo


----------

